# lactose free



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

my grandson is coming over in a couple of months and he needs lactose free milk butter ice cream does anyone know where we can buy these for him


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> my grandson is coming over in a couple of months and he needs lactose free milk butter ice cream does anyone know where we can buy these for him


Mercadona has a wide range of _sin lactosa _products

this website could be useful La vida sin lactosa: Mercadona y sus productos SIN lactosa


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks for that we have a mercadona very near but we have never looked at lactose free products so we will check them out


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Eroski/Caprabo also has lactose free milk, but not sure about other things.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Being lactose intolerant myself, I have found Mercadona to have the widest range of sin lactose products, since I have lived in Spain , far more than I found in any UK supermarkets.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

fergie said:


> Being lactose intolerant myself, I have found Mercadona to have the widest range of sin lactose products, since I have lived in Spain , far more than I found in any UK supermarkets.


How long is it since you were in the UK? 
My granddaughter is lactose intolerant, and finds a huge range of lactose free products in all the major supermarkets


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Mercadona's success was largely based on them being able to provide a vast range of products that met certain dietary needs when other supermarkets couldn't. It's definitely the place to start looking.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I can get lactose-free full cream and semi milk in Coviran but not desnatada (which, to me is much nicer) but Mercadona supply it. Also in Mercadona are a rather delicious ice cream (sin lactose, sin gluten, sin soya) based on rice milk and ice creams based on soya. I would recommend Mercadona for many dietary products at lower prices than the likes of Eroski, Hypercor etc.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lactose intolerance is far more common in Spain than in the UK. You can get soya milk in any corner shop as well as the big chains. It comes in all flavours!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Lactose intolerance is far more common in Spain than in the UK. You can get soya milk in any corner shop as well as the big chains. It comes in all flavours!


Unfortunately some people can't take soya. I tried the Lactose-free semi from Coviran and I found it far too creamy (almost like 'top of the milk'). I have never had 'full-cream' milk in my life, so I found it horrible. The skimmed lactose-free milk from Mercadona is more the taste and consistency of ordinary semi-skimmed so just about acceptable as far as I am concerned. 

Anybody remember the ghastly school milk in ⅓ pint bottles that were really quite warm by break-time from where they had been sat in the sun since early morning and the cream had oozed over the top and down the sides, that was assuming that the birds hadn't pecked their way through the tops to get at the cream beforehand?

In addition to lactose intolerance, Cœliac disease is much more common here as well.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Unfortunately some people can't take soya. I tried the Lactose-free semi from Coviran and I found it far too creamy (almost like 'top of the milk'). I have never had 'full-cream' milk in my life, so I found it horrible. The skimmed lactose-free milk from Mercadona is more the taste and consistency of ordinary semi-skimmed so just about acceptable as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Anybody remember the ghastly school milk in ⅓ pint bottles that were really quite warm by break-time from where they had been sat in the sun since early morning and the cream had oozed over the top and down the sides, that was assuming that the birds hadn't pecked their way through the tops to get at the cream beforehand?
> 
> In addition to lactose intolerance, Cœliac disease is much more common here as well.


I remember those horrible 1/3 pt milk bottles, I tried to drink them, but they made me feel really nauseated and sometimes actually physically sick, in primary and junior school we did have the option of orange juice, so I drank that.
In the fourth and fifth year at high school we were privileged to have our own 'common room', which was actually a disused class room with storage room off it, our little bottles of milk, and orange juice were brought there, we stored them in the darker storage room off the old class room. At the end of spring term, we forgot to remove 17 bottles full of milk, oops! When we returned to school in September we were met by a terrible stench, sour and mouldy old milk,and got into a lot of trouble from the head teacher, lucky we were not all expelled.
I prefer the desnatada sin lactose milk, much nicer than soya milk in a cup of tea.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks like Thatcher the snatcher did you and fergie a favour huh baldi?


----------

